# Tavern RP



## Rose McCoy (May 7, 2016)

The Scarlet Flask
run by an all white coy wolf ramed Rose. Creeking floor bords give of a vibe that this is an old establishment. Rain paters on the windows, and the main flore is lit exclusively by a candles on the 5 tables placed arond the room. Stairs go up the left wall to the sleeping coworters, a 3 room flat with cheep beds and minimal furnishings. The bar sits on the wall farthest from the door.

Rose unlocks the tavern door and reterns to her place at the bar, waiting for her first patron.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

From inside the room, voices of two people can be heard as they sound to approach the door closer by the second :

- The drinks on me. Knock yourself out.
- I feel honored as f@#$, hehe...
- Ain't every day there's a tournament for me to win, y'know. Couldn't miss a single one.
- With that "can-do-jutsu" of yours ? I can only guess...

After the dialogue of the two rather heavy and thick Vietnamese accents are the sounds of laughters, before the door opens. A rather obese Dragon-like creature with massive wings and a really long tail enters the tavern, his body size almost taking up the whole door frame (and completely covering the other behind him). His fur is white with yellow accent, his hair and tip dark ivory, and his iris blood-red. On his back is a big silver Machete, and on his side is what appears to be a Whip, with a large ruby-red hook attached to the end of the lash.
As he steps in, the other follows : Kangaroo-like, wingless, golden-yellow fur, and average build, with a straight-bladed silver Katana on his left side.
The Dragon is looking around the room to find the table with enough space for him to sit, until the Kangaroo points at one to their left, near a window. The two walk there and take their seats, as they lean their weapons against the table, save for the Dragon's whip, which still hangs on his side.


----------



## Rose McCoy (May 8, 2016)

Rose walks to the table of her two first patrons of the night.
"Somthing I can get you two? We have a variety of alcoholic beverages, as well as food for the hungry."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

The white-fur Dragon takes his turn :

- Do you have anything not alcoholic please ? And, what do you have for food ?

The yellow Kangaroo adds in :

- Something for lunch, we mean.

The first thing Rose finds of them is that their accent is rather hard to listen.


----------



## Rose McCoy (May 8, 2016)

"We have water, or milk. And for food we have beaf, fruit, salads, eggs. Im a skilled cook, so whatever you want, I can figure it out."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

The Dragon looks at his friend, then back to Rose :

- We'll have fried rice, please.

The Kangaroo taps on the other's hand :

- Dude, she didn't say there's any rice. Cut that out.
- But she's a "skilled cook", she can "figure it out", remember ?
- That's not funny.
- OK, fine... - the Dragon turns back to Rose again, not teasing her anymore - Two half-done omelettes and some steak, please. And, two glasses of cold milk.


----------



## Rose McCoy (May 8, 2016)

"On it" rose heds dehind the bar to the storage area,  and reterns with all the materials kneaded to begin prep work and cooking


ooc:sorry for the delay, I was asleep


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

The Dragon looks back at his friend :

- So much for "drinks".

The Kangaroo shrugs :

- What do you expect ? We're in a tavern. Ain't no capuchino, expresso or creamed "drinkino" for you here. Only "beero" or "alcoholio".
- Will you stop those "o" jokes already ?
- ... No.
- I hate you.
- I... know.
- Dammit.


----------



## Rose McCoy (May 8, 2016)

Rose plased the food and drinks on a large wood plater, balinsing it as she wals over to the table
"So we got two half-done omelets, 2 steaks, and two chilled milks."
as she said aloud the order she plased the food on the table. However as she places the milk down, she slips a small note underneath it.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

- Thanks, girl.

As Rose walks off, the Dragons grabs the glass of milk, not knowing that there's a note sticking at the bottom, until the Kangaroo notices it :

- Hey, what's this ?
- What's what ?
- This. Found this under your glass... ugh, can't read it, though. Whatever's written on it is all blurry and nearly impossible to tell.
- Lemme see ?... I can't read it either. But... how did it get to stick on my glass ?
- Who knows. It could be from anywhere. Meh.
- Or, maybe that's from that girl.

The Kangaroo glances at Rose, then back at the Dragon :

- What do you think she's wanting to tell you, huh ?
- I dunno... - the Dragon's voice sounds like he's being asked for a date, and he's teasing his friend with the news.
- You got two wives already, pretty boy. Make it three and you're my biggest enemy ever.

The Dragon only chuckles in response.


----------



## Rose McCoy (May 8, 2016)

Rose begins cleaning the mess from making food.
"I hope they read my note... if not, then im doomed" she wispers to herself


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

*knocking can be heard at the door*


----------



## Rose McCoy (May 8, 2016)

"Its open." Rose yells


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 8, 2016)

the front door creeks open a shadowy figure stands there wearing a heavy black cloak and hood  he takes a moment looks around the room he sees a nice table in the corner and walks over to it and sits with his back against the wall takes out his pipe and waits.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

*something with a dark grey cloak, massive Crimson wings and a quite spiky tail walks in through the door holding a black sniper rifle* Well, excuse me, I didn't know. *noticing someone else who also wears a cloak but didn't care much about that*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 8, 2016)

The Dragon stares at the note as hard as he can, until he seems to have made something out of what he sees :

- H... E... L... P... ?... "Help me" ?

They look at each other, then at Rose, and back at each other again.

- Do you think this is from her ? - the Dragon asks.
- I dunno, why ?
- There was only the two of us and her in the room.
- Maybe... but are you sure she wrote that ?
- Look at the letters : they're all over the place. The handwriting looks really messy, too. Also, it's only been written seconds ago, the ink hasn't dried yet ; that's why the water makes it so blurry. She must have written it in a hurry.
- You're scaring me, man...

The Dragon decides to get to the bar and have a face-to-face with Rose :

- I found this under my glass.


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 8, 2016)

the shadowy figure nods.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

Hmm? *it seems eerily quiet all of a sudden, she takes a seat and puts the strange weapon away*


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 8, 2016)

after taking a long in hail from his pipe the shadowy figure exhales and says indeed it has.


----------



## Rose McCoy (May 8, 2016)

Ooc: Sorry for the long ass delay, my poast box just came back. Im about to hed out and meet my mother for coffee, so it will be a while befor I return


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

*looks around the place, feels cozy-ish* What is this place?


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 8, 2016)

looks up from sharpening his knife and in a low tone he says not sure my self just needed to come in to get out of the rain for a bit.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)

*lays her head down on the table as she waits for something, anything at all, to happen*


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

_The door swings open, momentarily letting in the sounds of the pounding rain outside before it quickly slams shut again. Immediately within the doorway stands a tall raven in a olive greatcoat and a broad brimmed hat, who seems to quickly survey the other patrons before making his way to an open table.

Taking a set, he places his hat on the table and begins to survey each patron closely, possibly expectantly, keeping one claw within his coat at all times._


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

*Wakes up from her nap to see a newcomer, and quite a shady one at that. Everybody here so far seems to be of some sort of shadiness. She couldn't really complain as something is actually happening now* Hello?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 9, 2016)

While waiting for his friend at their seats, the Kangaroo takes a quick look at all the newcomers, and nervously gulps in worries, with his hand resting on the Katana, hoping that none of them will be as troubling as he thinks they may be.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

*She really hasn't bothered to lift the hood from her eyes until now, noticing 2 shady people, 1 with a knife that seems too edgy and the other seemingly very curious. The other person, however, was a very familiar face to her.*


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

_Seeing the dragon (?) addressing him, the raven motions them over to his table._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 9, 2016)

The quiet atmosphere has been making the Kangaroo really uncomfortable, until he sees something different : the Raven approaching the Dragon. Finally something is happening to break the stressful silence.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

*Seeing his gesture, unsure of why that would be* Huh?


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

_Seeing the others' confusion, the avian seems a little unsure and his grip tightens on something under his coat. Nevertheless, he gets up and approaches the dragon, casting a suspicious glance at the Kangaroo gripping her weapon._

_Once closer, the raven takes one last look around, and asks the dragon _"Doth the black moon howl tonight?"_, and awaits an answer to his nonsensical question, this possibly some sort of verbal challenge or code..._


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

*She squints her eyes quizzically at such a question, but has a feeling she's going to be shanked when she sees him gripping something from his coat* I suppose it wouldn't??


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 9, 2016)

Uncomfortable and nervous at first, but then seemingly used to their presences, despite the Raven's rathercdark manner, the Kangaroo moves his eyes away from the Raven and draws his Katana out ; the sounds of metal moving against one another from the blade and the scabbard echoes in the silent area. He then sits with his legs crossed as he places the Katana on his thighs, and closes his eyes.


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

_The raven at first appears taken aback, and seems about to remove whatever he has a grip on, but then seems to think better of it._ "Not the exact answer I expected... but tis an older challenge, and we haven't much time..." _He makes a quick glance towards the door. "_Let me be more direct; are you or are you not the contact I await from the Orion Order?"

(OOC: anyone could be this, I was just trying to think of something to get a story going... might have made it somewhat confusing...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

Orion Order?


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

"I was told to expect someone... reptilian, but it appears that was not a very helpful tip..." _Still keeping his one claw on the hidden weapon, he removes a envelope and a small metal object with his other. _"If you are the agent I seek, you will know the value of this device; and know how much _they _will do to get it back..." _He holds out the items._

(OOC: I am making this up as I go along; they are some kind of secretive group/society, opposed by another similar group. Beyond that their agent is free to define them. I am trying to keep this open and cooperative, and not be too much of a DM. Anyone can jump in with new parts of this story)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

*Looking at the strange thingy* It looks kinda important if you're asking me.


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

"The full details are within the documents." _Seeming to realize something important has not been confirmed, the avian asks the dragon _"Are you not of the Orion Order?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 9, 2016)

The Kangaroo perks his ears at the word "reptilian" and glances at his friend at the bar, hoping he isn't the target or anyone associated with whatever that "Orion Order" is about.
Probably nothing to worry about, though, he thinks. His friend only looks like a Dragon, while he's really a Kangaroo-Bat crossbreed that leads a small Vampire Clan, not so much as at the size of an organization.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

No I'm not part of them. *Gets up from her chair and distances herself from him with the sniper rifle pointed straight at him* And what's so important in that coat of yours?!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 9, 2016)

The Kangaroo jumps out of his seat, his hands quickly bringing the Katana to his side, preparing himself for whatever is about to happen, especially from a Dragon holding a Sniper-Rifle.
The Kangaroo-Bat creature, at the voice, turns around to see the Dragon holding a gun, and quickly draws his Whip, readying to have a go right where he stands.


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

_The raven cautiously removes a broom-handle automatic pistol from his coat, lowering it but not putting it down. _"It would seem I was gravely mistaken as to your identity..." _He looks quickly over as the kangaroo jumps from their seat, but then returns his attention to the dragon. _"There are those of us who would cast off the rule of foreign powers, who would see our nation free again, but it appears you are not among us..." _The raven begins to slowly edge his way towards a nearby table. _


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 9, 2016)

The Kangaroos follow their eyes after the Raven's questionable manner, and the one with the Katana looks also confused at the Raven's cryptic words.


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

(OOC: I am making a setting to more easily tell a story, everyone please join in with any details you want to add. Again, I am trying to make this more a cooperative story than just dialog and random actions, so everyone can define events or background on the fly)

(also, OOC stands for Out OF Character, don't know if everyone knows that...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

*She shoots the table he was inching towards, shattering it to pieces with a powerful echo. The Sniper Rifle's elegantly ornate obsidian-golden design radiates flames from it* I'd rather you put the gun down before we talk about this, alright? *giving a comforting grin*


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

_With the dragon having removed their aim from him to fire on the table, the raven quickly aims the automatic at their chest. _"Only if you do the same."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

*The pieces of the shattered table unnaturally burned, not spreading and wasn't leaving ashes as the pieces seemed to fade from existence. She seemed unfazed by his gun, but complies anyways as the rifle disappears from her hands* Alright.


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

_Satisfied with their compliance, if not a little confused, the raven places the automatic on the bar counter. _"While it is... agreeable to find you are not an agent of the enemy, you are also clearly no friend of the Order." _He glances again at the door. _"It would seem that my contact has been delayed, or possibly worse... it is probably best if I leave, before any agents of the state manage to track me down..."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

I wish I knew at least something of what's going on with this Order or "enemy". *takes a seat*


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

(OOC: You can help to define them if you wish, your character would probably have some knowledge at least of the local government if not the secret group. As of now, the Order is some kind of resistance group, while the enemy is whatever group is currently in power. 

I am sorry if i am making this all very confusing, but this is the style of forum based role-playing I am most used to. Basically, the players begin to define the setting and events through their characters dialog and actions, working together to set a framework in which their story will take place. There will obviously be some confusion and possibly conflict between their ideas, but it leads to a much richer experience than random dialog or actions as log as everyone is willing to respect each other and accept each others ideas.

I could simply come up with all the background for the role-play, but then I am more being the DM, and i usually like for forum based role-playing to be more of a cooperative story where everyone has input.

If you would rather not go through this much effort, I understand. Just tell me if you would rather I quickly define a setting and act more as a DM, and I will.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

*Propping her legs up onto the table, completely un-knowledgeable about this world and its problems*


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

_The raven moves to the window, glancing out into the street. Seeming to reconsider leaving, he closes the curtains and moves back to the bar. _"As you seem oddly ignorant of this land, I will give you a short introduction. We of the Order have reason to believe that the government of this city has been infiltrated at all levels by a foreign organization of great influence and power known as Mortem. As such, we have begun a clandestine resistance against their influence. For a while we were able to maintain secrecy while we made our preparations, but recently many of our agents have been targeted and killed by the enemy, and many of our secret locations have been compromised." _He pauses to check the window again. _

"Now, with this device," _he motions to the pocket in which he deposited it_ "and the information and codes it contains, we will be able to access their most secret communications and most secure facilities. It only needs to be gotten to our decoding facility, and it will be safely beyond the reach of Mortem. That was the mission of my contact, but it seems he was intercepted... and as such we may have company soon from Mortem. I think I saw one of their men across the street watching the tavern when I checked outside..."

(maybe I should start a separate thread for this, I feel like I am hijacking this one a bit...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

*Looking over to the Kangaroo-bat* Jin?


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 9, 2016)

_after much contemplation the figure in the corner stands up and draws back his hood reviling several scars along his face and snout and  says _mr. raven if you would like any help in your quest i offer you my blade i am a mercenary by trade and if you except my offer all i ask for payment is some information.


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

"I will gladly accept your offer; the Order should be able to furnish you with any information you seek." _The avian again moves to the window, this time retrieving his pistol as he returns. _"It seems that we may have some... visitors soon, so the rest of you might want to decide where your loyalties lie." _He checks his pistols clip, and then leans against the bar with it behind his back._

_Anyone looking out the windows will see that a group of four uniformed figures are approaching the tavern, all of them armed. _


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 9, 2016)

FINELY SOME ACTION!!! _the merc shouts flipping a table over to provide some cover looks over a the raven and says _ill follow your lead.


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

(OOC: I am just going to wait a little while to see if the others want to be involved before I start anything)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 9, 2016)

*The black rifle reappears in her hands, the clip is already reloaded upon doing so.* Who's outside?


----------



## Osrik (May 9, 2016)

"It appears to be some agents of the state or Mortem... they likely tortured the location of our meeting out of my contact..."

"They will likely try to confront me before opening fire, so just wait until they enter..."


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 9, 2016)

_checking his ammo _shit _says the merc_ only have 2 shells left.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

Any recommendations on a weapon I should use?


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

"Well, it will certainly be a close-quarters engagement, so that" _indicates the sniper rifle _"might be more of a hindrance than it is worth. From what I saw, they appear to have have bayonets on their rifles, so be wary of an attempted charge..."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

Alright. *the elegantly designed sniper goes away, instead a dark black Shotgun with hints of fire elemental technology within its barrel replaces it* Will this work?


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

_rite at that moment the door burst open the merc emptys his double barrel in to the first one he drops_ enough chit chat ladies lets do this!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

*instead, she hides behind the counter as the merc already used up all of his ammo and expects him to get filled with bullets now, not wanting to get mixed up in a crossfire*


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

_As the agents enter, the group composed of a bear and three canines dressed in green and black uniforms, they at first seem to focus on the raven, but then seem to falter upon seeing the others taking cover. As one canine is taken down by a shotgun blast, Osrik puts a bullet through the head of the bear. 

As he adjusts his aim, the remaining two canines growl and charge, one diving onto Osrik, knocking him backwards over the counter before he can get another shot off, while the other charges the merc, attempting to stab them with their bayonet._


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

*Rising from the counter at the sound of bullets, she opens fire at the agents, her Shotgun takes them down with brutal power and relentless rate of fire. As the shotgun seemed empty, the magazine replicates itself to put 4 more 8. Gauge shells into its clip.*


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

_the merc drops his gun and pulling out his knife he charges._


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

_As the merc and canine near each other, the later is hit by the dragon's shotgun blasts, throwing him sideways into  the wall, clearly dead.

A number of shots ring out from behind the bar, and Osrik lifts the body of the dead canine off of himself. _"Good work, but I expect that was not all of them, we should start moving before more arrive." _The raven puts a fresh clip into his automatic, and begins moving towards the door._


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

Would you like a gun?


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

_the merc looks back and nods._


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

"Arm up quickly, as it seems we might have to fight our way out of here..." _Osrik indicates the window, where it can be seen that more agents in green uniforms have positioned themselves behind barricades in the street, aiming their rifles at the tavern._


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

_then looks at the raven _you may be rite i can smell more headed this way we don't have long.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

(I kinda don't like where this is going)


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

(In what way?)


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

_looks around _there has to be another way out back door maybe?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

(Killing isn't my thing)


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

(Okay, with the way everyone was waving guns around earlier, I expected that a combat RP was what people wanted. I was thinking we would be wrapping this up soon anyway, and we could go for a more stealthy route)

"Good idea merc, we really don't want to draw too much attention to ourselves anyway, as we might be pursued to the safe-house, I'll check for a back door." _Osrik heads into the back room, coming back moments latter. _"There's a back door alright, and it seems to be unguarded, lets head out." _He moves towards the back of the building._


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

roger that i got your six.


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

_after making sure the cost was clear the merc asked  _how far to the safe-house? I really need to resupply.


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

"It's near the docks; not too far away. From there, we should be able to get a boat to the Order's main base."

(Think I might pause it here for tonight, I have things to do in the morning so I really can't be up as late. We can finish this tomorrow if you guys want.)


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

Osrik said:


> "It's near the docks; not too far away. From there, we should be able to get a boat to the Order's main base."
> 
> (Think I might pause it here for tonight, I have things to do in the morning so I really can't be up as late. We can finish this tomorrow if you guys want.)


 (Yup sure thing I'll probably won't be on till late)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 10, 2016)

((Argh, crap, just two final exams and I've missed a lot... any idea where you guys are so I can rejoin ?))


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

(( I am going to say the safe house maybe?))


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

(We were still at the tavern, just about to start making our way to the safehouse. Would everyone be available to continue around 10:00 PM EST? [about 9 hours from now])


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 10, 2016)

((I wanna join, but I'm not sure how to roll in without awkwardly breaking the plot-line so far))


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

(Well, your characters were in the tavern while this all was happening, so it wouldn't be too out of place for them to want to come with the group, now that there are a bunch of armed men outside the building...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 10, 2016)

((I thought everyone took care of them already ?))


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

*checks the magazine of the shotgun, and upon doing so, another 4 shells were duplicated in it's place*


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((I thought everyone took care of them already ?))



(The ones who had come inside, there are also a large number outside that are waiting for us to exit and outnumber us significantly, so we are leaving through the back to avoid them)

(Since everyone seems to be here, I will just ask again. Will everyone be able to continue this in about 8 hours (10:00 PM EST)? I have to go very soon...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 10, 2016)

((I have a whole day off tomorrow, so I'm cool))

- Armed, you say ?

The white Kangaroo readies his weapon : it appears like a medium-sized Sickle with the bottom half dark-yellow and the top half blood red, but as he pulls the two halves from each other, the parts detach, revealing a lash that links between them. He slashes the weapon down to fully extends the lash, revealing it to be a long whip-like weapon.

- Dude, the hell do you think you're doing ? - the yellow Kangaroo stops him.
- I'm gonna give 'em hell, that's what. - the white one shrugs.
- They're armed with guns. You think that thing of yours will be enough ?
- I've f@#$ed half the population of the underworld to secure my realm, man, you think I'm scared of a bunch of lousy mortals ?

The yellow one looks extremely annoyed and impatient now :

- Will you stop thinking you're a god already, dammit ?
- You got a better idea ?
- How about we join the others and leave through the back, so there won't be any casualties ?

The white Kangaroo glances at the shut door one more time before attaching the two parts of the whip back together, as he lets out a sigh :

- Fine...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 10, 2016)

((Here's what Jin's whip look like))
https://www.weasyl.com/submission/1256837/jin-s-scythe-whip


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

((Yeah that sounds good))


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

_The raven reenters the building, glancing around at the others gathered. _"Everyone ready? Good, follow me." _He heads to the back entrance, quickly scanning the alley behind the tavern before running to the next building over, quickly reentering cover._


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

_The merc quickly follows behind him._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 10, 2016)

(The two Kangaroos are at the last of the line, with the white-furred one keeping an eye on everyone's back with an AK-47 readied just in case, while the yellow one is armed with a MP5.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

(Also, I think I'll post what the hell the weapons actually look like)

-Sniper Rifle-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Shotgun-


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

_The raven leads the group down twisting alleys and across narrow streets, always on the watch for enemy patrols. The nearly run into quite a few as they go, with only the quick warning from one member of the party or another giving them time to duck back into an alley or the shadow of a building before they are spotted. _"I've never seen them patrolling in these numbers before, they must be trying to locate us and retrieve the device..."

_As they continue towards their destination, the houses and storefronts they pass are increasingly replaced by rundown warehouses and tenements, making it clear that they are approaching the docks._

"We're nearly there... only a block or two to go..." _The raven goes around the next corner, leading into an intersection between two roads, but quickly ducks back into the alley. _"Damn... it seems that our "friends" have a significant force at this intersection, and we need to cross here..." _He indicates the street, where the others can see an armored car, with twin machine guns fixed in a revolving turret, and about a dozen canines all on alert. _"Anyone here good at diversions?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

*she whispers as she pulls out a brand new weapon* No. But I got this?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 10, 2016)

Osrik said:


> _The raven leads the group down twisting alleys and across narrow streets, always on the watch for enemy patrols. The nearly run into quite a few as they go, with only the quick warning from one member of the party or another giving them time to duck back into an alley or the shadow of a building before they are spotted. _"I've never seen them patrolling in these numbers before, they must be trying to locate us and retrieve the device..."
> 
> _As they continue towards their destination, the houses and storefronts they pass are increasingly replaced by rundown warehouses and tenements, making it clear that they are approaching the docks._
> 
> "We're nearly there... only a block or two to go..." _The raven goes around the next corner, leading into an intersection between two roads, but quickly ducks back into the alley. _"Damn... it seems that our "friends" have a significant force at this intersection, and we need to cross here..." _He indicates the street, where the others can see an armored car, with twin machine guns fixed in a revolving turret, and about a dozen canines all on alert. _"Anyone here good at diversions?"


The white Kangaroo readies his AK-47 and steps up :

- Let me at 'em.

The yellow one holds him back :

- Jin, don't tell me you're just gonna rambo your way through them.

The white one, now known as Jin, frowns in slight annoyance :

- You know me, Kisa... I'mma rip 'em a new one.


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

_The raven moves to stop the kangaroo. _"A direct attack on them might not be the best option, as that might draw their attention..."

"Though that rocket launcher might be helpful... a fiery explosion certainly can be pretty distracting... it might occupy their attention long enough for us to make a run across the street." _He glances out._ "Either their armored car or one of those abandoned buildings" _Indicates a number of boarded buildings near to the intersection_ "might make a good target, your choice."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

Funny thing you say a fiery explosion. This rocket launcher doesn't even use that stuff, just devastating Void payloads that understand my intentions thoroughly upon launch. *loads 3 rockets into the launcher* What do you want blown up?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 10, 2016)

Jin points at the armored car :

- Do me the biggest favor ever, and blow that shit up.


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

"As long as it doesn't leave a smoke trail, I just need you to cause some destruction. Preferably behind or among them, anything that will draw their attention away from our direction."

"Once it goes off, we are going to have to move fast, we don't want anyone pursuing us, as that could compromise the location of the safe-house. Fire when ready."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

*The launcher locks onto them, but instead of firing immediately, she points it straight upwards. When it fires, the rocket makes a large arc into the air before crashing back down into the armored vehicles, causing everything caught in the blast to decay from existence.*


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

"Lets move! We don't know if there are any other forces nearby that may have seen that..." _The raven runs across the street, motioning for the others to follow him._


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

*As she follows, she loads another rocket into the launcher, because everybody knows that 2 rockets aren't enough*


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

_As they where running the merc notices an enemy to rite of the raven he quickly takes out his curved dagger and and silences him before he could alert the rest._


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

_The raven seems startled to see the enemy drop next to him, but then sees the merc with his knife. _"Good work. It should be smooth sailing the rest of the way to the safe-house, they're not going to be able to track us into here." _He indicates the alley they stand at the entrance of, which winds off into darkness between tall and narrow buildings that seem to go on forever._

_As the group enters the alley, they can hear the sound of vehicles in the street behind them, and more of the soldiers barking out orders. They head down winding alleyways for some time, the buildings overhanging on either side so that the only illumination comes from flickering light bulbs overhead, moisture dripping from overhead pipes. As they move, they see rodents skitter out of their way, and occasionally notice someone watching from a doorway or window, often disappearing quickly into their dwellings as the group approaches. _

_Eventually, as the group can begin to hear the sound of the raven motions for them to stop. _"We're here" _He indicates a metal door to the group's right, and knocks on it in a specific pattern. It swings open revealing only darkness beyond, the raven quickly entering and disappearing from view._


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

It's so dark around here. It genuinely scares me. *she ventures in with him into the pitch black tunnel*


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

_The merc looks at the group shrugs and cautiously enters._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 10, 2016)

Jin shakes his head in an absent-minded manner :

- And then we meet the final boss sitting at the table, completely out of sight as well, only his voice... cliché stuff is cliché.


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 10, 2016)

((Think I will call it i am brain dead rite now))


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

*the sound of a gun being raised can be heard* Hush about clichés.


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

(Okay, I will just conclude this scene)_
_


----------



## Osrik (May 10, 2016)

_As the group enters the darkened passage, large floodlights come on, illuminating a narrow hallway, a barricade shortly down the hall from them. Behind it are a number of men in uniforms, aiming an assortment of weapons at the group.

After a second, a fox at the center of the group stands up. _"Osrik? Good to see that's its you; we heard your contact was captured and didn't know what to expect. I see you have also brought some new faces, welcome to you all."

_Osrik indicates the fox. _"This is Hans, he runs this safe-house." _Osrik approaches the fox, and they exchange some quick words. _

"We will leave by boat for the Order's main base after nightfall, it is a few miles downriver from here. Until then, I need to discuss some things with Hans here. You may all resupply with anything you need in the base proper; we should be able to provide you with any weapons or equipment you might need for the rest of our journey, I will have the quartermaster informed to give you what you need. See you at nightfall."

_The rest of the group is shown into the base, which consists of a large warehouse, the majority of its interior dominated by a military patrol boat at an interior dock, large doors allowing access to the river. In addition to a large amount of supplies spread around the remainder of the interior, there is also an armory with a large variety of weapons and armors guarded by the quartermaster, as well as a small shooting range and a medical bay._


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 10, 2016)

*when the lights come back on, she can be seen holding a Hand Cannon up to Jin's face* I wanna see the armory.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

Jin bashes the cannon off his face in annoyance and walks straight to the armory, only to speak up a second later :

- I can help you guys with this, too.


----------



## Osrik (May 11, 2016)

(Everyone is free to move about the base as they wish, as we will progress from here tomorrow)

_The armory contains most a variety of pistols, shotguns, and sub-machine guns, weapons well suited for an urban environment, but also a large amount of explosives, including a few grenade and rocket launchers. There are also all standard military supplies, including body armor and night-vision googles. The quartermaster indicates that they are fee to take what they want._

_In addition to this, the military patrol boat they are presumably taking that night has a machine gun turret with a 360 degree fire arc._


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2016)

*she removes the cylinder from the Hand Cannon to see if it was loaded. It was indeed loaded with 13 heavy rounds* Jin?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

Jin's friend looks at all the guns in awe, before finally dropping Jin's eagerness :

- I'm afraid they have no need for melee weapons, man...

Feeling rather useless about himself from the truth, Jin shakes his head with a heartbroken smirk and silently walks off aimlessly, wishing he were any better at manufacturing guns.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2016)

Jin? *she puts the Hand Cannon away and a sword with lightning discharging from its blade appears. It seems as though she can only have 1 of these strange weapons out at a time*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

Jin turns around, looking completely absent-minded at this point :

- Hm ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2016)

What's wrong? You seem a bit depressed about something.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> What's wrong? You seem a bit depressed about something.


- Oh, nothing, just feeling useless, that's all...

The yellow Kangaroo whispers to the Dragon about it.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2016)

This isn't like you. *takes off her hood that got soaked from leaking pipes back in the alleyway, and she was definitely a Female Rathalos*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

- I need some action to clear my mind. - Jin growls, but still sounds a bit upset - Without guns. I wanna tear shit apart up close and personal.

The yellow Kangaroo adds, in a much lower voice :

- He's not skilled with guns, but he's a rather die-hard melee fighter, always wanting to prove himself... but he's never in the favor of the quest-givers much, due to them never believing that he could handle the job.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2016)

In this day and age, there's not much a melee weapon could do against a shotgun. Unless said melee weapon can do this. *the blade separates from the hilt, forming a blue rift that acts as a large shield*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

- You mind holding that shield up ? I need to test this move.

Jin readies his Scythe-Whip and waits for the Dragon's response. The yellow Kangaroo has a pretty bad feeling about what will happen :

- Uh, you sure about that ?
- Just a move I've come up seconds ago, Kisa. I'm using my Mom's farming tool against some energy shield here, what could go wrong ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2016)

*The shield goes away, as well as the blade itself vanishes. All that's left is just the hilt* Oops. It ran out of energy.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

Jin face-palms in ultimate disappointment :

- Yes, unless "said melee weapon can... run out of energy".

He shakes his head, looking totally unimpressed :

- Guns can run out of ammo or break down, fancy technology stuffs need to recharge, yada yada yada... that's why I'm offering you guys what I can do with your melee weapons. And don't tell me you just need a lousy Combat Knife, lady. You'll at least need what my friend has there.

Jin points to the yellow Kangaroo, who is armed with a rather long silver Katana.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2016)

I'm guessing the constant switching of weapons caused the sword to be drained of its energy. Usually it could keep the shield up a long time and even shoot thunderstorms from it. *the hilt disappears and the Hand Cannon comes back*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

Jin tries his best to hide his feeling of being intimidated from the fact that he's dealing with some super-advanced weapon that would probably only appear in sci-fi games or movies, and instead still keep his unimpressed look :

- Interesting... but not interested.

Kisa, the yellow Kangaroo, worries that if the Dragon "shows off" her gear more, Jin may get provoked and may seriously hurt her just to prove that he can go head-first against guns, even high-tech ones, just like all the murders he has done long before. However, Jin just shakes his head and shrugs, his tone of voice as absent-minded as ever, feeling like his self-esteem is being hurt :

- If you think that gun of yours is enough for the mission, then good, I can leave this mission right here, right now, without regret, knowing that I've wasted ebough time here.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2016)

But I always thought you loved the thrill of battle, Jinny. You seemed to hog all the bad guys before until now, so what's the deal?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

- But I don't like the way you make me feel useless for not having fancy toys likd that one of yours, lady. Show me what else it can do, and I'll gladly leave this mission to your hands. For real, and for good.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2016)

The sword or this thing? *shakes the Hand Cannon*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 11, 2016)

Jin only stays dead-silent for a few seconds, and Kisa knows he's also dead-serious in his next words :

- ALL of 'em.

He then slashes his Scythe-Whip on the ground, making a loud crack noise to show his attitude :

- Screw technology.

Kisa worries that Jin may have a go with the Dragon, but then he just utters out :

- And screw this mission too. I'm out. Kisa, we're gettin' our @$$ outta here.

Jin then just walks off, without wasting time repeating himself. Kisa glances at the Dragon as if to say "He warned you", before leaving with Jin.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2016)

*she shrugs before heading back to the Raven, ignoring Jin's jerky attitude as if it never happened* Mr. Raven?!


----------



## Pillownose (May 11, 2016)

*a wolf barges into the room with a crazed look on his face and holding a spork* "I demand a pickle! Someone give me a pickle!" *waves spork around* "I have a spork don't make me you it!"


----------



## Osrik (May 11, 2016)

_The wolf finds the bar empty, the action seeming to have moved elsewhere..._

(To everyone else: I don't think I am really in any shape to DM tonight, I just got back from New York city and I am really drained. The next part will be a boat chase/combat, so it will take a bit of effort on by end.

I am pretty sure that I will not be available tomorrow either, but I should be available on Friday. Sorry for the postponement and further delay.)


----------



## Osrik (May 17, 2016)

(So, I was busy with moving and graduating last week, and completely forgot about this thread... would people want to finish it, or should I just throw on a quick epilogue)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 17, 2016)

(Jin left because of guns and Rose is just gone, so I don't really know. Do whatevs)


----------



## Osrik (May 17, 2016)

(Okay, i think i will call it over then, we got to a decent place to stop anyway, everyone made it to the safe house)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 17, 2016)

(Maybe something else could happen?)


----------



## Osrik (May 17, 2016)

(I think I will just wrap this specific story up, as we seem to have lost most of the players, but we can do more RP in this setting or with these characters in the future if people enjoyed this)

Epilogue:

_After their preparations, the boat trip to the castle proved mostly uneventful. The Order had sent a decoy ship upriver; which it seemed most of the patrols followed before the real ship left the safe-house, all lights off to avoid detection. After some tense moments slipping out of the harbor, they found the rest of the way clear of other traffic, and soon the lights of the castle were visible in the distance._

_Departing the patrol boat, the castle towered over the group, light streaming from the windows of its great hall, and shinning off its partially ruined outer turrets. Armed canines, dressed in the uniforms of the Order, approached the party, and after some quick words with Osrik, took the device and documents he had been carrying and rushed them inside._

_Turning to the others, Osrik addresses them _"Well, this is where we likely part ways. I thank you for the assistance you provided; you have helped to turn a potential disaster for the Order into a major victory, now that the codes are secure.”

In the morning, one of our men will transport you back to the city… or further from it if you wish… though any of you would be welcome into the order if you desire to join and fight for freedom. Even if you choose to leave, the Order may have work for you in the future. But tonight, we will celebrate our victory.”


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 17, 2016)

Victory? How important was that object exactly if just bringing it here was enough to celebrate victory? *She tilts her head in confusion*


----------



## Osrik (May 17, 2016)

"We are celebrating _a_ victory within our struggle, not the final victory. The object is a code-breaking device, and it is essential for decryption of their coded communications. 

With it and those documents, we will be able to closely follow all of their movements, anticipate their ambushes, and prepare ambushes of our own against them. Even if they change their codes, it should only be a matter of hours before we can crack the new ones by employing this device. Thus, this represents a major step towards their final defeat."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 17, 2016)

Hmm. I still don't know know much about them, other than they must be evil or something.


----------



## Osrik (May 17, 2016)

"Well, you are not the only one to whom Mortem is mysterious... even we know little of their full aims or intent, but we have reason to suspect they are not in the best interests of our country or its people.

Besides their covert infiltration of the government, they have transformed the country into a police state, using the soldiers that we met earlier. Further, we have found evidence that other nearby countries have been infiltrated or controlled by them in the past, usually shortly before a catastrophic war or disaster tore the country apart... so we wish to depose them before such an event happens here, as well as to restore our freedom."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 17, 2016)

I guess so. What am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Osrik (May 17, 2016)

"Well, you may depart to wherever you wish to go, a member of the Order can transport you in one of our trucks or boats. For your help, we can compensate you monetarily or materially. 

We may be in contact with you in the future, if we have further need of your help, assuming you are willing to assist us."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 17, 2016)

Depends on what kind of things I'll be called to do.


----------



## Osrik (May 17, 2016)

"Well, what we will ask you to do will depend on what comes up in the future... so we will see then. Now, I must go confer with some of the other... members of the Order. So long." _Osrik turns to head into the castle, motioning for a guard to help the rest of the group with transportation and payment._


----------

